
Ask HN: Use cases for AWS - federicoponzi
Which aws service are you using in your projects? And why have you choose to go with aws?
I&#x27;m new to aws and want to understand some good use case on when use aws Vs other alternatives.
======
mattbillenstein
I try to stay cloud agnostic -- so for production I use VMs with decent
instance storage to run the various services needed to support our product.
Sprinkle in S3, Route53, VPC, etc to stitch it all together.

For dev/staging, I use cheaper Linode boxes where we run all the processes on
a single VM and leverage the same Route53, S3, etc services which don't really
require me to run a VM on EC2.

